# vid of my corydoras weitzmani spawning



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

Just wanted to share a vid of my recent corydoras weitzmani spawning activity. Trying a new method in raising the fry, "popcorn" de capped brine shrimp eggs (ie microwave them with some tank water for about 3 mins)


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

cool, what do you have on the surface of the tank? The ones with the long roots?


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

floating frogbit


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Your Anubias is spectacular.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Interesting video, thanks. 
Your tank is perfect. Anubias plants look unreal!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

really like the corydoras weitzmani one of my favourites.

How do you get them to spawn?
What are you water conditions?
what are you feeding them to condition?

I have had some Red Laser cory's for over 2 years from Spencer Jack and I have yet to get them to spawn I have a mop and java fern and wood.

Love the video


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I love the hastatus you have there flitting around in the background!


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

TBemba said:


> really like the corydoras weitzmani one of my favourites.
> 
> How do you get them to spawn?
> What are you water conditions?
> ...


Thanks,
Weitzmani aren't considered difficult to spawn, but I hear the lasers are tricky. I really didn't have to do anything special. They were living in my mixed cory tank, and while they showed signs of spawning (males trying to form T postion), they never spawned. Once I moved them to their own tank they spawned in the next few days. This is the same with my pandas and duplicareus. I guess some corys need privacy 

Water is just plain tapwater, I do weekly water changes with aged room temp water (so around mid-high 60F). Their staple diet is NLS thera(garlic)

I got this group from Charlie (bwiskered)


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Mine are wild caught which maybe make spawning more difficult who knows.

I was talking to Charlie and he said one person he knew of that spawned them and it was after really cold water change type conditions. I have Endlers, baby BN plecos in with mine and snails in a 20 gallon. I have tried 50 % cooler Water changes but I never seen eggs on the glass like the peppers so I never really looked at the leaves. I have no live plants but some fake ones. They do the dance but nothing like yours. They are very shy and hide alot I can't go near the tank they will scoot for cover.

I was thinking RO water. I have been feeding them NLS 1mm for the entire 2 years. I started feeding Frozen Blood worms and sinking shrimp pellets along with NLS.

Do you have a strong flow in the tank?


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

wild caught lasers will definitely be a challenge to spawn. Maybe you should try some live foods, black worms are great if you can find a source. I used to feed white worms, and the corys went berzerk for them They are easy to culture.

I'm using a fluval 204, so flowrate is stronger than I normally use but I have the spray bar pointed at the back of the tank so it's not a strong current.

Good luck on the red lasers!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks

I would really like to see fry picture or video 

Keep me in mind if you want to sell some fry


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

here's a pic of a day old fry with the yolk








and here's one that is around 3-4 weeks old








another corydoras fan


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

small update, the bigger ones are starting to show their orange colour and black markings


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Very nice, congrats on some nice looking fry.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Way to go! You'll have lots of them soon.


----------

